# Inventory software or service



## tkn77 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi,

I've had a successful online t-shirt business for a year now. The only problem I have is keeping tracking of my inventory in-house plus online. There have been many times when there was a surge in orders and I would be out of stock and my customers online have know why of knowing that until I email them back to notify them. Long story short I need an way of keeping inventory in-house AND online. I like the way how www.bustedtees.com or www.threadless.com shows the status of their inventory.

So does anyone out there have a suggestion/solution?

Thanks in advance.

Tuan


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Most shopping cart software will have a way to track (and display, if you'd like) current inventory for your products. I know Zen Cart does, and I imagine Cube Cart and others do as well.


----------



## TexasTShirts (Oct 23, 2006)

Hey Tuan,

I myself have used Cube Cart integrated with a PHP format and it has worked out pretty well. Though, if you are interested, I would highly recommend CMS Mambo or Joomla if you are interested in re-creating your website. You would have to use it along with 'snaptech' or any other CMS-plugin.


----------



## JoeJon (Mar 16, 2007)

TexasTShirts said:


> I would highly recommend CMS Mambo or Joomla if you are interested in re-creating your website. You would have to use it along with 'snaptech' or any other CMS-plugin.


1. What do CMS Mambo and Joomla do?

2. Why do you recommend them?

3. What is snaptech?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Abdul hasn't logged in since he posted that message in October, so you might not get a reply.

CMS = Content Management System. If you don't get a reply here you might want to try Google + Mambo's website, etc.


----------



## Dink (Feb 20, 2007)

I have found myself in a similar situation. I have recently started my business and am having difficulty tracking my inventory in house. I'm not looking to track on the website just for myself. I've tried to create a spreadsheet on Excel, yet that has left me short. 

What software do you recommend?


----------



## toastynhere (Mar 24, 2007)

This is a great thread and all ideas/suggestions are helpful. I already have a site-not up and running yet-but was curious about this same issue.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

as mentioned, there are inventory tracking shopping cart combos out there. Most basic hosting will have them available along with cross sites management software. 

but the idea is not to run out of stock.  


i find physical inventory stock counts on a regular basis are important, for quality control sake at least. 


:


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

i found a software calle tvoice 2.0 which had a free download i have not fully tested but the few times that i have used it it was accurate to my count i


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

the company we use for keeping track of accounts/inventory etc... they use google-docs.  







:


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

thanx i will check it out


----------

